# Trouble with Area of Effect and Range.



## Lela (Sep 20, 2005)

My current guess, based slightly on some example spells, is that I need to spend points on these seperately.  So if I want a 30 ft range and a 20 ft radius would cost me 3 MP (Range 1 MP, Area 2 MP).

How do Lines and Cones work?


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Sep 21, 2005)

Correct..

  Range is how far away the initiation point can be, AoE is how far from that point the spell can produce an effect.

 Lines and cones, the way I run it, replaces your normal AoE component. Range still is used for determining the initiation point.

 In this way, you can do a Wall of Fire as a Short Line and start it 30' of to your left. Most Lines/Cones will have a 0' range, starting from directly in front of you.

Of course.. be wary that if you allow this method.. Cones become considerably more dangerous as you can intiate them over the heads of the enemy and bypass cover with a downblast..or around corners 

 I also have added variants to the type of spread..mainly for Evokes
 something like:  {my notes are at home}
  Emanation +0 MP {REF}
  Manifest: +1MP  {REF}
     - +1 MP for changing save type to Fort or Will


----------



## Malachias Invictus (Sep 21, 2005)

Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> Correct..
> - +1 MP for changing save type to Fort or Will




That is a very powerful effect for the price.  Also, how do you justify it?

MI


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Sep 21, 2005)

You have to purchase the manifesting option first..I guess thats not easily distinguishable from the above post   

 and I would need to check my house rule sheet at home to be sure on the exact MP cost.... but I wont be back for a couple days.

 I wanted an option to be able to target REF or FORT based on the spell.. and having an Evoke manifest and fill the entire AoO is, IMO, more of a FORT deal than a REF deal.
Part of this is the desire for an Evasion nerf, after having an 8th level monk that waltzed through magical traps intentionally to save the rest of the party from damage.

I see the roleplaying side much more evocative of the type of save as well, a REF based fire spell would be the traditional Burning Hands approach, slinging a wave of fire at you, while a FORT based spell is more in line with drawing the fabric of the planes closer and letting the Elemental plane of Fire leak over into the Prime Material.

 Crunch wise:
+0 =   Emanation: targets can get cover from spell, REF save..ala Burning Hands
+1 =   Manifestation: No cover, REF Save..ala Fireball
+2 =    Fort based.. no Core example.

You still have to pay AoE cost, so a 4 MP spell can be:
  cantrip for 1D6 damage
  1 for 30' range
  1 for 5' AoE

then either:
   2 for damage dice
 or
   2 for Fort based manifest

So, either 3D6 damage, which may be negated/reduce with Cover and high REF saves or 1D6 damage that may be reduced by high FORT saves.

 Not really that overpowering, but much better at targeting Rogues.
Current rules a decent level Rogue or Monk can get away with avoiding mass damage from spells most of the time.

 I have only been able to test this in play as a PC.. and the GM hadn't even read the EoM rules.... so the test was not really that good.


----------

